# Home carer Tax credit?



## bonza1 (11 May 2010)

We have just got a form from the Revenue asking us to verify that we are claiming for everything we should be. And well it seems we are not. There is no mention of the 900e Credit for me being a SAHM. Im sure it wont be hard to amend, I am concerned tho that it hasnt been applied in previous years. It was before, Im a sahm a long time, but we have moved house and jobs over the last few years. Can it be backdated? Does that mean we may be entitled to a refund and if so, how would I calculate that out roughly? Many thanks.


----------



## papervalue (25 May 2010)

bonza1 said:


> We have just got a form from the Revenue asking us to verify that we are claiming for everything we should be. And well it seems we are not. There is no mention of the 900e Credit for me being a SAHM. Im sure it wont be hard to amend, I am concerned tho that it hasnt been applied in previous years. It was before, Im a sahm a long time, but we have moved house and jobs over the last few years. Can it be backdated? Does that mean we may be entitled to a refund and if so, how would I calculate that out roughly? Many thanks.


 
Ring tax office and ask to put on record. It mainly paye ask them for a balancing statement for last 4 years including  this credit


----------



## Black Sheep (25 May 2010)

If you have the tax credit certificates that were issued to you every year you can see clearly what tax credits were allowed to you. If hte homecarer credit is not among them you can claim it back for the past 4 years plus the current year.
Form *IT66* can be downloaded from revenue


----------



## Johnboy45 (26 May 2010)

homecarers credit only avail too until youngest child is 12 yrs.  did you loose it cos of this?


----------



## xeresod (26 May 2010)

Johnboy45 said:


> homecarers credit only avail too until youngest child is 12 yrs. did you loose it cos of this?


 

Incorrect. 

The credit is available for a child for whom child benefit is payable (all children under 16 or 18 if in full time education).


----------



## Johnboy45 (26 May 2010)

sorry, its changed so.  It used to be only till age of youngest child reaches 12, didn't realise it'd changed.


----------



## zippidydo (31 May 2010)

*Home carer tax credit*

Be aware when claiming this one if both parents hope to be back in work by year end. My husband was out of work from January to October last year and we claimed this credit - then he got a job, lost the credit and I had to pay back all the tax saved up to October in the following pay month - Raging - did'nt even ask for the credit but someone in revenue allocated it. Think it was about 800euro I had been deducted that month.

If I had known it all has to be paid back I would have said wait til year end and if hubby still out of work we could have looked for a refund and it would have been a better bonus. Unlike the single parent credit, that is allocated and you get to keep that for the year it is allocated regardless, i think!!!!


----------



## allthedoyles (31 May 2010)

When your husband got a job so late in the year , ye should have asked the tax office to issue the tax certs on a 'week one ' basis . 

Its crazy to lose € 800 from your wages in one month due to a tax credit , and the tax office don't normally enforce this .

Your husband obviously earned in excess of € 6000 in Nov/Dec . 

Anyway make sure you get balancing statement for 2009 , and you may still be able to claim the home carer tax credit , but the tax office will offer you whichever method is most beneficial to you .


----------



## zippidydo (3 Jun 2010)

*Home carer tax credit*

But if we went on Week 1 basis we would have ended up underpaying back the tax and would have had to pay lump some at year end I think, so at the time I said to tax office do whatever while we both are working, if we have to pay it back anyway! Surely it should be alllocated while person is unemployed, but no, you must be out of work for whole year or pay it back otherwise - madness!!!

Hubby only earned about 2,000 in final 2 months (partime job) but I had all his credits (that were available to me)up to that (including home carers) so then we lost home carers credit which was about 800 worth. My credits ammended by this amount and I had a tax payment in wages.

Revenue have said that we are not entitled to home carers credit as hubby got work in October, so how could I claim it on balancing statement for 2009.  Is my info wrong??


----------



## allthedoyles (3 Jun 2010)

Wrong : - You would not end up paying lump sum at year end , - The tax office are quite reasonable when it comes to PAYE underpayments , and they would normally offer to reduce your tax credits over 2 years - 

Wrong : - Your info is not correct .....If your hubby only had earnings of € 2000 in 2009 , you are entitled to claim the HC tax credit .

This is on the revenue website :
*Conditions to Qualify*


Married couple - must be jointly assessed
Home Carer must care for one/more dependent persons
Home Carer's income must not exceed €5,080 for the tax year.
As said above , when the tax office are processing your returns for 2009 , they will use whichever method that is most beneficial to you . 
They will look at these options :

With Home Carer
Without Home Carer
Single assessment
Separate assessment
Joint Assessment
Based on the info above , it looks like the joint assessment including HC would be most beneficial to you


----------



## ruthkell (4 Jun 2010)

*Home carer tax credit*

Should have said he also had Social Welfare income throughout year when he was out of work, so he did go over the €5,080 limit.  Should have got credits reduced over 2 years to pay it back - anyway its paid now and we were both working, so cant complain I suppose.

Its not much of a credit if the SAHC is receiving social welfare anyway, not many people would be recieving under the €5080 as usually 1st year unemployed you would be claiming jsb which is 196euro a week although year 2 is jsa which is means tested so not alot there is spouse is working. Considering one parent families get a generous credit regardless of what they are earning. Anyway, will know for again, won't get this credit allocated, will look for refund at year end if entitled!!!! Thanks for info - it can all get confusing!!!


----------

